
Computational Propaganda in the United States of America - dredmorbius
http://comprop.oii.ox.ac.uk/2017/06/19/computational-propaganda-in-the-united-states-of-america-manufacturing-consensus-online/
======
dredmorbius
This is one of a set of nine national reports released today.

The others address China, Russia, Poland, Brazil, Canada, Germany, Ukraine,
and Taiwan. PDFs accessible from the link below.

[http://comprop.oii.ox.ac.uk](http://comprop.oii.ox.ac.uk)

